# mit FTP-Server verbinden bzw. kommunizieren?



## geisi (11. Jan 2007)

Hi!

möchte mir selber einen ftp-client schreiben. was meint ihr, ist das schwer zu implementieren?
funktioniert das normal über eine socket-verbindung?
werden die dateien über einen Input bzw. Outputstream übertragen?

danke im voraus
mfg geisi


----------



## MatthiasKnorr (11. Jan 2007)

Ja, genau richtig. Ist auch nicht schwer.

Viel Erfolg,
Matthias


----------



## geisi (11. Jan 2007)

also brauche ich nur über den outputstream die ftp-befehle absetzen und mit dem inputstream empfange ich dateien und dateilisten?


----------



## MatthiasKnorr (11. Jan 2007)

Ja richtig.
Hier erfährst du mehr über das FTP-Protokoll.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------

